# Harbor Cove, Harbor Springs MI



## sfwilshire (Jul 15, 2007)

Any info on this resort, RCI # 0107? No TUG reviews.

We're trying to pick somewhere different to vacation that we can drive to and the Great Lakes area is a possibility. Since we've never been to the area, I'm not sure of the best places. 

I've heard a lot about Wisconsin Dells. Any suggestions appreciated.

Thanks,

Sheila


----------



## Gracey (Jul 15, 2007)

Sheila,  I have never seen these units but our cottage is not too far from harbor springs,  It is a very beautiful and affluent area.  So I cannot imagine these units being a dive by any stretch of the imagination.  We are scheduled to go back up next weekend but have to wait until my daughter gets her driving schedule, she in drivers training (that's really messing up my weekends!)  If we can go next weekend.  I'll take note of the address and check it out for you.  What time of the year are you planning to go?  That makes a big difference when traveling in northern michigan!

Laurie


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Laurie,

Thanks for the response. I have a week on hold for early July. I assume it couldn't be any hotter or muggier than home.

The resort description says it's 45 min from Mackinac Island, which I've always wanted to visit. We're not so much into lakes and woods since we live in such an area, but we enjoy scenic drives and seeing interesting little towns, that sort of thing. 

Would this be a good area for us in your opinion?

Sheila


----------



## Gracey (Jul 15, 2007)

July would be a great time to come to northern michigan. You will be surrounded by lake and tree's but they will be different lake and tree's  
Lake Michigan has beautiful beaches, Harbor Springs & Petoskey fit your bill as quaint towns (among many others) and one of our prettiest drives in Michigan will be at your doorstep.  It runs between Harbor springs & Cross Village.  Mackinaw Island is fun, we like it best when we spend the night and all the fudgies (tourists) board the ferries and go back to mainland.  The island quiets back down and you actually can hear the clip clopping of the horses and it's fun to have ice cream and walk on main street without all the crowds.
This probably won't be an action packed, cramn it all in vacation for you but just a laid back, relaxing, peaceful one.  If you take the exchange,  I have a meat market and bakery to recommend to you, that I hit whenever I am in town.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 16, 2007)

This sounds right up our alley from your descriptions, so I've confirmed it. Have until tomorrow night to cancel if anything comes up to change my mind.

I did a little searching on google and liked what I read about the area. 

The units at the resort look like they are pretty old and the resort ID indicates it has been around a long time, but we're not too picky as long as it's clean and comfy. I don't like only having a queen bed in the master br and twins for the bigger kids, but we can deal with it.

Now I just need to decide where to try to grab another week to go with this. Any suggestions appreciated for something different but still fun within a days drive of this one. The only time I was ever in Michigan was changing planes in the Detroit airport, and I don't know much about the surrounding area either.

Thanks again for your help.

Sheila


----------



## AmyL4408 (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't know about RCI Affiliation but here are some other Michigan timeshare spots....



Boyne 
Shanty Creek
Garland

And there are a bunch in Traverse City!




Good Luck!   I live in Michigan and hardly ever see anything available, but I have II.   Boyne seems to pop up the most, but mid summer is prime time.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Jul 16, 2007)

Sheila:  You can get discount ferry tickets by going to the individual ferry companies websites.  Here is the one for Shepler's (I'm not promoting Shepler's, we've used most all the ferry lines in the past and don't really see any difference between them):

http://sheplersferry.com (order on-line and save $2 off an adult ticket and $1.00 off a child's ticket)

Here's another I just found:  www.mackinacferry.com
This is the website for the Star Line Ferry.  Click on "coupon" on the left side menu and you can print out a coupon that will give you a free child's ticket, or $10.50 off a third adult ticket.  This works out to $17.50 each for 3 adults tickets.  Not sure how old your kids are, but this may work for you.



NOTE:  IF ORDERING ADVANCE TICKETS ON-LINE, BE SURE YOU INDICATE THAT YOU ARE DEPARTING FROM MACKINAW AND NOT ST. IGNACE.  DON'T WANT YOU TO CLICK ON THE WRONG DEPARTURE AREA.

Also, be sure and pick up any Mackinaw area coupon books (we find them at travel center rest stops on our drive north) as you can sometimes find discount coupons for the:
carriage rides (you must get there early though as I think the coupon we used was for the very early rides only);
the butterfly house (we love this for a nice break in the afternoon).

We always take a carriage ride when we go to the Island (either using the discounted coupon if we can find it), or you can also take a more "private" ride by catching one of the carriages that embark from right below the fort.  (I think these carriages will only hold up to six people, maybe only four.)  This is a more expensive ride than the "big wagon ride" I am referring to above which holds MANY people, but what we do is, go to area at the bottom of the fort (it's right on the main street), and if there is another couple waiting to take the ride, we ask if they want to "split" the cost and have us join them.  We have never been turned down, and we have met some great friends that way!

Did some more searching:  Here's the web site to obtain a coupon for the butterfly house:
www.originalbutterflyhouse.com
You can print out a coupon for $1.00 off one admission.  We print out a coupon for each member in our party when we go.

PM me and I may be able to find out more info/discounts this afternoon.  We are heading to Mackinac Island in late August/early September, so this helped me find the discounts we will need!

Have a great trip!!


----------



## Gracey (Jul 17, 2007)

Sheila, DD is not scheduled to drive this weekend, we can go up    If you pm me your address, we will be going into to town so I can pick up the homemade sausages for the grill and the cherry pecan bread from the bakery, all the local stores have travel guides and brochures for the area so I'll pick them up and drop them in the mail for you,  I'll pick some up in Mackinaw too, since our cottage is actually closer to mackinaw than harbor springs.  Here is another website for Michigan also:http://www.michigan.org/travel/city/index.asp?city=G3121
All along that west coast of Michigan as far down as Traverse city,  I call our gold coast, the shoreline is beautiful.  There are alot more of activities to do in Traverse city area because it tends to be more touristy.  Last summer we spent time in the Leelenau peninsula (where our wine vineyards are) That whole peninsula is filled with little villages and neat stores for shopping.  The sleeping bear dunes are there, your family would probably like to climb those.  Keep researching, you'll find stuff to do!


----------



## sfwilshire (Jul 17, 2007)

I appreciate your kind offer for the brochures, but we aren't going until July 2009. I'd probably lose them all by then.   I'll come back and ask about the area again in 18 months or so. I'm sure the local Chambers will mail me stuff also if I remember to ask for it.

Thanks again for all the info. It sounds like an area we'll enjoy.

Sheila


----------

